# Voip



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any one using a good VOIP from here to Oz?
Tried Skype but don't have bank card so went around in circles.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We have had better results using the chat on facebook rather than skype, better video and less interuptions. Thats between the Phils & US. 

Fred


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok except i want to ring my 96 yr old Mum so that's out.


----------



## jilllianicc (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe you can try Yahoo! Messenger. Video's pretty decent, as is the audio.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok except i want to ring my 96 yr old Mum so that's out.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

We have had no trouble using Skype to communicate with Ilocos Sur and have friends in the USA with family on Palawaan that also have had great results, saving thousands of $$$.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

My problem is i don't have a bank card so can't pay and they have no other system to pay like most companies.


----------



## Waltzing (Feb 6, 2014)

I am from the United States. Have been living in Tagbiliarn, Bohol for 2 years now. If you are from the United States or Canada I would recommend Magicjack. It is not available for other countries. I make free calls to the U.S. every week. I can call my mother on her landline or call cell phones. I initially purchased it at Best Buy before coming to the Philippines. Cost is about 40 US dollars a year. No additional cost. I believe you can download it from the internet.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Waltzing said:


> I am from the United States. Have been living in Tagbiliarn, Bohol for 2 years now. If you are from the United States or Canada I would recommend Magicjack. It is not available for other countries. I make free calls to the U.S. every week. I can call my mother on her landline or call cell phones. I initially purchased it at Best Buy before coming to the Philippines. Cost is about 40 US dollars a year. No additional cost. I believe you can download it from the internet.


Hi and welcome, Yea many here do have and use Magic Jack and seem to be happy with it. My understanding is that it provides a person with a "local" US number and area code. Cool for people in your home area to visit with you at will.
If I still had need of calling the US, that would be the way I would go..


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree with the two previous posts. Magic Jack also allows you to keep a USA phone number which comes in handy for banking and other business relations.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Glen48 said four times he's from Oz and his profile says that LOL

Glen48, you're looking for a way to call your mom like on a regular phone so at 96 she doesn't need to login to anything on a computer for this? I know calling cards to the US from PI are pretty cheap, would think likewise with Australia since its so close....but have no experience with it.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Viber is a good app for a smart phone. Once it is set up, you can use it just like a phone. I use it to communicate with an older Filipno friend in Baguio, that doesn't know how to turn on a computer, while I am in California. It works great.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> We have had better results using the chat on facebook rather than skype, better video and less interuptions. Thats between the Phils & US.
> 
> Fred


I'll have to try that FB voice chat for fun. I've used Skype for a long time and usually with good luck. A lot depends on the internet provider and connection. If the connection breaks even for a second, the call can be lost.

Soon we are going to be looking into satellite internet that is "NOT" based in or has anything to do with the Philippines in any way. Will be looking for a US or perhaps UK based company that can simply provide us with the dish and other equipment and then just pay by debit card..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Magic Jack Plus is about the cheapest solution ($150 for 5 years + $70 for device). It would require you to buy 2 devices. One for the PI and one for OZ. This device looks similar to a USB/Power adapter you see for an Iphone. It has an ethernet port that you connect directly to your wifi router and a 4W landline jack that you plug into an analog phone. You have to configure it first via connected to a computer (essentially register your account to it) and after that it is a standalone device. No more need for a computer and it's relatively low visibility. The device works great depending upon your internet connect. It also has an Apple and Android app that you can install on a smart cell phone. 

I do not know if they are available in OZ or how you would get one without a credit card.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Magic Jack Plus is about the cheapest solution ($150 for 5 years + $70 for device). It would require you to buy 2 devices. One for the PI and one for OZ. This device looks similar to a USB/Power adapter you see for an Iphone. It has an ethernet port that you connect directly to your wifi router and a 4W landline jack that you plug into an analog phone. You have to configure it first via connected to a computer (essentially register your account to it) and after that it is a standalone device. No more need for a computer and it's relatively low visibility. The device works great depending upon your internet connect. It also has an Apple and Android app that you can install on a smart cell phone.
> 
> I do not know if they are available in OZ or how you would get one without a credit card.


You would need a US or maybe Canadian friend to buy two and configure in the US or Canada to setup with the US numbers I think. Maybe you know someone going home to visit.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Waltzing said:


> I am from the United States. Have been living in Tagbiliarn, Bohol for 2 years now. If you are from the United States or Canada I would recommend Magicjack. It is not available for other countries. I make free calls to the U.S. every week. I can call my mother on her landline or call cell phones. I initially purchased it at Best Buy before coming to the Philippines. Cost is about 40 US dollars a year. No additional cost. I believe you can download it from the internet.


Waltzing?

Believe it or not, one of my best friends, who was born and raised in Oregon, pal of mine in Hawaii, now lives in Fiji, (yes, islands: Fiji). He is sold on Magic Jack. I think he paid $25 US or some ridiculously low price like that.

Yes he's my best friend but i had to beg off, he would call me at all hours and chat for days, his long distance calling was totally free. Somehow he retired waay before me, and with free long distance? Holy cow, look out. Easy for him, *he* doesn't need to get up in the morning to get to work. Just beware of friends that live in other time zones that are drinking buddies and get this deal 

pac


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> Waltzing?
> 
> Believe it or not, one of my best friends, who was born and raised in Oregon, pal of mine in Hawaii, now lives in Fiji, (yes, islands: Fiji). He is sold on Magic Jack. I think he paid $25 US or some ridiculously low price like that.
> 
> ...


Never thought of that but it could be a real down side to having/using something like that. Lot of these people just don't think of the time differences, retirement age not withstanding. Would pay to just turn off the phone at night or end up possibly loosing friends-Hahaha..
I'm retired and so are many friends. But I sure don't want these over-grown teenagers in California calling me :mad2: in the middle of the night unless it's a real emergency!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Never thought of that but it could be a real down side to having/using something like that. Lot of these people just don't think of the time differences, retirement age not withstanding. Would pay to just turn off the phone at night or end up possibly loosing friends-Hahaha..
> I'm retired and so are many friends. But I sure don't want these over-grown teenagers in California calling me :mad2: in the middle of the night unless it's a real emergency!


Yes many a time we have been awoken at 3 am UK time because the family can't get their head around time zones.


----------

